# 30K today



## begreen (Jul 26, 2012)

I never thought I would see the day of post 30K, but here it is. It's been quite a journey since I first logged on here. I keep at it because of the many helpful folks that are here. Of course it helps to have the wonderful humor that keeps things alive and brings a smile to my day, to have the great mods I work with, and most importantly for Craig who created a very special nook in the internet. It's been a fun trip and I thank you all for making it so.


----------



## neumsky (Jul 26, 2012)

begreen said:


> I never thought I would see the day of post 30K, but here it is. It's been quite a journey since I first logged on here. I keep at it because of the many helpful folks that are here. Of course it helps to have the wonderful humor that keeps things alive and brings a smile to my day, to have the great mods I work with, and most importantly for Craig who created a very special nook in the internet. It's been a fun trip and I thank you all for making it so.


And in just 7 years too. Congrats...kudos!


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 26, 2012)

Your knowledge and helpfulness surely is appreciated. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe your title should be changed to WARHAMMER?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats BG, your insight and input are greatly appreciated and respected now get back to work


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2012)

Willing to bet that there are a lot of people happier with their stove purchases because of your sage advice BG. And more than a few houses still standing due to your assistance.

And a Mod Squad constantly amazed at your patience and good humor.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard that the mods get 1$ per post .


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2012)

30,000 - holy crap.  To even keep sane after the 437th time that you have read "will my wood be ready", or "what stove should I buy"?

You have helped many.  I have witnessed it on many occasions.  May another 30,000 come without therapy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I heard that the mods get 1$ per post .


 
That was the old contract. When the stock option plan was put in place it all changed.


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> That was the old contract. When the stock option plan was put in place it all changed.


 
Private or public?  Gonna getz me sum of them hearth stocks.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 26, 2012)

Take your bow fine sir and pause a moment to hear the applause. You may not get rich at it, but your efforts are very much appreciated.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, but that was 30k in soft northwestern wood. That's like 12k in hardwood.


----------



## fossil (Jul 26, 2012)

+1  (there, I got one more post!  )


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 26, 2012)

Huzzah for BG . . . for some reason he always struck me as being very Zen-like in the way he patiently answers questions and deals with issues . . . even questions and issues that have been asked 20,000 times before.

May he stick around for another 30,000 posts . . . and Lord willing I'll be here to see Post 60,000 from BG.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow..

Just wow.

Have you done the math to figure how many hours of your life have been spent on this forum yet?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 26, 2012)

I am so thankful for all your great advice BG...Hearth.com would not be the same without you. 
You are a valuable asset here and we appreciate your knowledge, humor and how well you keep us "in line"....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Wow..
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> Have you done the math to figure how many hours of your life have been spent on this forum yet?


 
I did. It came out to around one TV mini-series.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 26, 2012)

Good for you BeGreen. I doubt anyone will ever catch you. I hit 19,000 today so am way behind. That's okay though. And thanks for giving out good advice especially to those new folks who are just getting into wood burning.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 26, 2012)

"constantly amazed at your patience and good humor"
Ding, ding, ding.
"even questions and issues that have been asked 20,000 times before."
This is how he got so many posts. All responses are on speed dial.
Thanks, begreen.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 26, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> he always struck me as being very Zen-like in the way he patiently answers questions


 
Agreed.  Congratulations BG!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2012)

"Always observe your clearances Grasshopper."

 - Master BG


----------



## fossil (Jul 26, 2012)

Help me, BG-Wan-Kenobi, you're my only hope.


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> "constantly amazed at your patience and good humor"
> Ding, ding, ding.
> "even questions and issues that have been asked 20,000 times before."
> This is how he got so many posts. All responses are on speed dial.
> Thanks, begreen.


 
Now that's a thought. I need to develop a library of responses. First will be about blowing the cold air toward the heat.


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

fossil said:


> Help me, BG-Wan-Kenobi, you're my only hope.


 
I sure hope not Rick or you are in deep doo doo.


----------



## fossil (Jul 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> I sure hope not Rick or you are in deep doo doo.


 

Well, at least it's a place with which I'm familiar.     Post on, my friend, post on!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 27, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Willing to bet that there are a lot of people happier with their stove purchases because of your sage advice BG. And more than a few houses still standing due to your assistance.
> 
> And a Mod Squad constantly amazed at your patience and good humor.


 
This is what it's all about here right? Keep up the flow of great advice BG!

All BG needs for another couple hundred posts is someone to start a thread about wiring their shed....


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Many thanks folks. You are the ones that make this place special . I'm just a caretaker with a broom and a spelling dictionary


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Huzzah for BG . . . for some reason he always struck me as being very Zen-like in the way he patiently answers questions and deals with issues . . . even questions and issues that have been asked 20,000 times before.
> 
> May he stick around for another 30,000 posts . . . and Lord willing I'll be here to see Post 60,000 from BG.


 
My new avatar is what I suspect I'll look like if I ever make it to 60K,


----------



## Jags (Jul 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> My new avatar is what I suspect I'll look like if I ever make it to 60K,


 
Sorry BG, but for some reason your new avatar creeps me out.  Too much of a "clown" thing.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Sorry BG, but for some reason your new avatar creeps me out.  Too much of a "clown" thing.



I agree....creepy in a weird Easter Bunny way...


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Creeps me out too. That's why I grabbed it. I'll try a gentler one tomorrow.


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Here ya go Gam. Ye old wood man.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 27, 2012)

How about a nice "green man" image. There are a bunch out there.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> Here ya go Gam. Ye old wood man.


 
I like this one better...


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Good suggestion. There are lots of fun ideas out there.





I like this one too.


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I like this one better...


 
Ancient history now, just like this one back from the days when I actually had a head of hair.


----------



## thechimneysweep (Jul 27, 2012)

BG, when I saw this headline I was absolutely floored by the notion that your forum contributions outnumber mine by over 29,000 posts.

Until I happened to notice you joined the forum on November 18th, 2005, and I didn't sign on until the following day.

Kinda makes one wonder how our numbers might compare if you didn't have the head start, eh?


----------



## begreen (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL Thanks.  Actually it's 29,300 posts, but who's counting? You are running a business and have probably had as many email responses or likely many more, helping others.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> Ancient history now, just like this one back from the days when I actually had a head of hair.
> 
> View attachment 70920


 Nice hair begreen but who's the one with the hat?


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Nice hair begreen but who's the one with the hat?


 
I think he was going for the Bluto look from the Popeye movie, but the fashion did not catch on.  .


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2012)

Jags said:


> Sorry BG, but for some reason your new avatar creeps me out. Too much of a "clown" thing.


 
Ditto . . . looks like a very, very lonely hobo.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Agreed. Congratulations BG!


 
Ah, so that's what BG looks like . . . this explains a lot.


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Close, but with more of a Yoda green tinge.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, For the great advice you have blessed many members with as well as putting up with all of us rambling fools.


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey, I have no problem with rambling fools, especially considering I'm one of them. LOL


----------

